# B&S 5hp fuel fitting



## hornet007 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hey All,

I just purchased a 5 HP Briggs and Stratton (used). This is my first outboard. The man I bought it from kept the fuel line and the coupling that attaches the fuel line to the brass fuel fitting (2 prongs) on the engine. I'm having a devil of a time to try to find the coupling between the brass fitting and the fuel line. 

At Gander Mtn. in Novi they had a display motor, but couldn't fit one of their fittings on the brass fuel fitting. Both the ones for Merc and Johnson would not 'snap' into place.

Does anyone have any idea of what kind of fitting would safely work?

Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

I have yet to play with one of those but I would try west marine


----------



## Busterboy (Feb 13, 2004)

Any shop that carries or handles Briggs and Stratton engines should be able to order it for you. A local one by me didn't carry the motor but had the parts list for it and ordered a new cowl to replace the one that I cracked when it tipped. It took less than a week and the price was very reasonable. In your case, S&H would probably be more than the part itself.

Busterboy


----------



## LilyDuck (Dec 29, 2004)

Why not just swap out the fittings with a yami or Johnson or evinrude? There very easy to find and you can even get them at Walmart!

-LD


----------



## hornet007 (Feb 11, 2006)

I contacted B&S customer support through their website... and on the same day was told that the coupling is a standard OMC coupling. This was easily found and acquired, and now I am able to look forward to motoring around.

Thanks for your help!


----------

